# Shipping hickory canker?



## Mr. Peet (Apr 10, 2020)

So I was thinking about offering some dried Bitternut hickory canker for casting stock. It has lots of bug holes and looks like it could be really cool. I thought about using a padded envelope but think the USPS might really damage the materials. The padded envelope has too much material for a small flat-rate box, plus I'd want to keep cost down. Wonder about using a medium flat rate versus a regular box?

Picture has some Greg acacia mixed with the cankers.


----------

